# brake light on dash wont shut off!



## nardington (Mar 15, 2010)

My brake light on my dashboard of my 02 GTI wont shut off even when i put my Ebrake down i took the middle consol apart and disconnected the sensor button but that didnt work so i re plugged it in. I NEED HELP because the beeping wont shut off and it is very anoyying is there anyway of shutting the beeping off or shutting the light off? please HELP thnk you !


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

Check the brake fluid level. I had the same issue on my MKIII golf, i put some fluid and problem solved.


----------



## Polo1.8Twe (May 18, 2008)

Your brake pad wear is probable low. There is a sensor in your front left brake i believe. I had the same issue in my 1.8T.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Pad wear will not directly cause the red brake light to illuminate, but it can cause the fluid level to fall, indirectly causing the red brake light to illuminate. Start by checking the brake fluid level. If it's low, check the linings on all 4 wheels before adding fluid. If the linings are good, then top off the fluid.

If the fluid is full, the two next most likely culprits are either the level sensor in the master cylinder or the switch on the parking brake.


----------



## mk3lvr6 (Aug 19, 2010)

same dern problem on my 97 vr......fluid is good and pads are all like new. bugs the crap outta me!


----------



## Cal330ci (Dec 22, 2007)

Brake fluid and if not then check the sensors themselves and wiring... If still no fault unplug them and check the connectors for corrosion/water


----------



## tdigolforamma (Aug 31, 2010)

I have the same prob! No one has figured out yet what to do although on Friday I'm taking 'er in to get the rear calipers checked out.


----------



## WOB VR6 T (Feb 4, 2001)

figure out the problem?


----------



## WOB VR6 T (Feb 4, 2001)

fuse number 5 did the trick ... 2 row from left on top....


----------



## Another12vOwner (Sep 11, 2005)

*Same Problem*

I am having this same problem in my 01 gti vr6. I replaced the brake light switch behind the brake pedal, I replaced the three green 30 fuses in the fuse box thats on the top of my battery, finally I swapped the number 5 fuse and success... for awhil. Drove around and the light went back on and the stupid chime came back. I did some research and for my car the climatronic is tied into the number 5 fuse and before I changed the fuse my climatronic was not working and also the mfa did not read the outside temp. After chaning the fuse it all worked, but blew another fuse. Any ideas as to why it contines to blow fuses. Please im me with ANY ideas im desperate! Please help people!!!


----------

